# Logic



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The mother-in-law arrives home from the shops to find her son-in-law Paddy in a steaming rage and hurriedly packing his suitcase.

"What happened Paddy?" she asks anxiously."What happened!! I'll tell you what happened. I sent an email to me wife telling her I was coming home today from my fishing trip. I get home... and guess what I found Yes, your daughter, my wife Jean, naked with Joe Murphy in our marital bed!

This is unforgivable, the end of our marriage. I'm done. 
I am leaving forever!"

"Ah now, calm down, calm down Paddy!" says his mother-in-law. "There is something very odd going on here. Jean would never do such a thing! There must be a simple explanation. 
I'll go speak to her immediately and find out what happened."

Moments later, the mother-in-law comes back with a big smile... "Paddy, I told you there must be a simple explanation . . . . . .
she never got your email!"


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------

